# jobs for Brits in Boston



## londongirl30 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi,

I am moving to Boston next summer to get married to my fiancé who is a US citizen. I am looking for advice from other Brits who have recently moved to Boston about good companies to work for as a Brit and if you had problems finding work/settling in? I have experience in educational administration but am looking to set up my own small business maybe in art classes for kids or event design.

Thanks for any advice, I am new to the forum.

E


----------

